# Probleme mit Installation von BLASC 2.2 BITTE HIER REIN!



## WatchYaBack (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi leutz,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
sobald ich blasc installieren will komme ich bis zum Punkt Module und wenn dorten steht Lade Module kommt ein Fehlerfenster wo steht: Invalid Document: Unexpected text in file prolog. zuvor wenn ich verbinung testen mache kommt dies: 
<<< HTTP STATUS hsResolving: Resolving hostname www.buffed.de.
<<< HTTP STATUS hsConnecting: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
<<< HTTP STATUS hsConnected: Connected.
<<< HTTP WORKBEGIN wmRead: 326
<<< HTTP WORK: 326
<<< HTTP WORKEND wmRead 
HTTP Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden.
Fehlermeldung: Invalid Document: Unexpected text in file prolog
<<< FTP STATUS hsConnected: Connected.
<<< FTP STATUS hsDisconnecting: Disconnecting.
>>> FTP OnDisConnected
<<< FTP STATUS hsDisconnected: Disconnected.
FTP Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden.
Fehlermeldung: Connection Closed Gracefully.
<<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnecting: Disconnecting.
>>> HTTP OnDisConnected
<<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnected: Disconnected.

kann mir vll pls jmd weiterhelfen?

gruß watchya


----------



## WatchYaBack (9. Oktober 2007)

kann mir denn niemand weiterhelfen pls?

gruß


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2007)

WatchYaBack schrieb:


> kann mir denn niemand weiterhelfen pls?
> gruß



Dazu gibt es bereits Threads. Such mal nach FTP und Firewall.


----------



## WatchYaBack (11. Oktober 2007)

ich habe alles geschaut. in norton internet security hab ich firewall ausgeschaltet gehabt ging nichts. windowsfirewall war auch nicht an. dann hab ich ftp verbindungen zugelassen. ging auch nicht. ich weis nicht was es noch sein könnte


----------



## Leeyan (11. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

möchte BLASC wieder deinstallieren, aber bekomme dauernd fehler angezeigt!

Über das deinstallationstool zeigt er an er hinter jedem Pfad FEHLER an!

Will ich die dateien dafür löschen, heisst es sie werden verwendet oder sich geschützt obwohl WOW und Blasc net an sind!
Auch alle addons lassen sich nicht löschen, die mit blasc nichts zutun haben!

Langsam wird meine geduld strapaziert -.-

Weiß wer rat?

Im Anhang mal alle meldungen die ich bekommen habe!


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

^^ sorry ^^
ich hab gerade mal wieder versucht, 
blasc zum laufen zu bringen :-)

nu kommt die meldung das updates verfügbar sind, mit datum von heute.
klar nehm ich das an, vieleicht erkennt er dann ja mein login an.

aber er hat nun schon min 5mal Blasc Loader geladen.
er lädt es zu 100% und fängt dann wieder von vorne an :-)

das kann doch nicht richtig sein oder?


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2007)

Das war ein Fehler in der Config-Datei. Haben wir eben behoben.


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war ein Fehler in der Config-Datei. Haben wir eben behoben.



oki danke!

edit: öhm, aber warum macht er das dann jetzt alles schon wieder?

blasc beendet, und neu gestartet und das gleiche spiel wieder!

mal einen kleinen tipp ;-)

kann man das system nicht solange vom netzt nehmen,
bis das problem völlig behoben ist?


----------



## Regnor (11. Oktober 2007)

Okolonko schrieb:


> oki danke!




gib dann bitte mal feedback ob dein Login funktioniert.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Jagtus (11. Oktober 2007)

hallo öhm
Ist es normal das mit demheutigen autoupdate oder der vollen installations version blasc zum installieren bei mir schon über 10 min rum macht.
habe blasc vorher sauber laufen gehabt und keine update probs beim speed und verbinden gehabt.hat jetzt 10 min für den loader gebraucht und ist erst ein drittel beim blascloader


----------



## Regnor (11. Oktober 2007)

Jagtus schrieb:


> hallo öhm
> Ist es normal das mit demheutigen autoupdate oder der vollen installations version blasc zum installieren bei mir schon über 10 min rum macht.
> habe blasc vorher sauber laufen gehabt und keine update probs beim speed und verbinden gehabt.hat jetzt 10 min für den loader gebraucht und ist erst ein drittel beim blascloader



Hallo Jagtus
dummerweise ist unser FTP Server zur Zeit mehr als am Limit. Da können wir leider nichts auf die schnelle machen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Neolos FM (11. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo Jagtus
> dummerweise ist unser FTP Server zur Zeit mehr als am Limit. Da können wir leider nichts auf die schnelle machen.
> 
> Gruß Matze



0,7kB/s ^^


----------



## Jagtus (11. Oktober 2007)

nochmal hallo 
hihi lustig warum habt ihr denn nicht die grund installations programm mit allen grund daten versehen und muest statt dessen noch nen teil des programms über server laufen lassen verstehe ja das wenn geupt wird vom laufenden blasc aber doch nicht wenn mann sich das erst installations prog gesaugt hat noch erstmal datenen vom server holen muss.


----------



## Terzor (11. Oktober 2007)

Habt ihr nur einen FTP parat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich wie ein karnickel auf das aktuelle update und lese während der installation die neuesten änderungen, doch nach dem ich sie zum 3ten mal gelesen habe und ich immer noch bei 169884bytes von Loaderpatch.exe bin, haute ich mich mal gemütlich in die badewanne.
Tja, auch nach diesen 15minuten ist es noch kein byte mehr geworden. Wohl gemerkt, kein einziges BYTE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2007)

Terzor schrieb:


> Habt ihr nur einen FTP parat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, der FTP ist nicht von seiner Hardwareleistung her am Limit - sondern das Verbindungslimit ist erreicht. Die buffedShow haut Donnerstags gut rein. Sobald der BLASCLoader runtergeladen ist, switcht er auf HTTP um und das Update sollte flutschen.


----------



## Jagtus (11. Oktober 2007)

hihi 
nun nen tip packt die beiden oder alle daten die bis http switsch gebraucht werden doch grundsatzlich in das Erstinstallationsprog mit rein so könnt ihr nen bissel den ftp entlasten.


----------



## Regnor (11. Oktober 2007)

Terzor schrieb:


> Habt ihr nur einen FTP parat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der neue BLASCLoader hat eigentlich für genau solche Fälle die Möglichkeiten auf einen HTTP Download auszuweichen. Dummerweise muß halt aber der neue Loader erstmal über FTP geladen werden..

Ein möglicher Workaround um das ganze für euch schneller zu machen wäre folgender:
Ihr ladet euch die Datei "http://www.buffed.de/setup2/BLASCLoader.exe" und kopiert diese in euren BLASC Ordner. Jetzt habt ihr den neuen HTTP fähigen Loader. Startet jetzt den "BLASCLoader.exe" und das Update sollte recht zügig geladen werden.


Gruß Matze


----------



## HerrK (11. Oktober 2007)

Da habt Ihr ja echt ein fettes Update geschnürt...


> 11.10.2007
> BLASC-Installer
> - NEU: Automatischer Down-/Upload über HTTP-Protokoll bei FTP-Blockade
> - NEU: Unterstützung für mehrere Sprachen
> ...



Echt nur blöd das der Server wirklich am Limit zu sein scheint.
Maximale 1 - 3 KB/s sind echt arg wenig...da fühlt man sich ja in alte 56k Modem-Zeiten zurückversetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

also das hat nun geklappt.
hat recht zügig alles geladen und auf dem neusten stand gebracht.
doch :

fehler meldung : gleichkommadivision durch 0
fehler: loginname oder passwort falsch <<--  edit 2. versuch es wurde erfolgreich überprüft
fehler: zugriffsverletzung an adresszeile sowieso ( denke aber das das mit den fehler vom login zusammen hängt ) <--  die meldung kommt dann aber immer noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latot (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Seit dem Update, der Neuinstallation, bleiben die Einstellungsseiten sowohl bei World of Warcraft wie auch Wow-Add-ons leer. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee dazu ist das ein Bug oder Feature?

Gruß,

Latot


----------



## Regnor (11. Oktober 2007)

Latot schrieb:


> Hi,
> Seit dem Update, der Neuinstallation, bleiben die Einstellungsseiten sowohl bei World of Warcraft wie auch Wow-Add-ons leer. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee dazu ist das ein Bug oder Feature?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Latot, kannst du garnix sehen oder werden nur bestimmte Seiten nicht angezeigt?
Gruß Matze


----------



## Avalanche (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

während des Updates bleibt der BlasLoader so bei der Hälfte stehen und es passiert nichts weiter. Hat da jemand eine Lösung für?

Grüße


----------



## Latot (11. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Latot, kannst du garnix sehen oder werden nur bestimmte Seiten nicht angezeigt?
> Gruß Matze




Also die Seiten Allgemeines,Skinverwaltung, Pluginverwaltung,Proxy-Einstellungen funktionieren ganz normal die andern sind einfach nur leer in ihrem Frame. Sehe dann nur unten OK, Abbrechen, Übernehmen.


----------



## Regnor (11. Oktober 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> während des Updates bleibt der BlasLoader so bei der Hälfte stehen und es passiert nichts weiter. Hat da jemand eine Lösung für?
> 
> Grüße



Hast du den BLASCLoader via HTTP von Hand geladen oder ganz normal den Patcher gestartet?


----------



## Crawford (11. Oktober 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> während des Updates bleibt der BlasLoader so bei der Hälfte stehen und es passiert nichts weiter. Hat da jemand eine Lösung für?
> 
> Grüße



Hallo zusammen

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch! 
Starte den Patch ab und zu neu, wenn sich nichts mehr tun sollte, dass schaffte zu mindest bei mir Abhilfe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mastermind (11. Oktober 2007)

moin

mir sagt blasc alle paar minuten, das neue plugins verfügbar sind, klicke ich auf ja zum aktualisieren, kommt sofort keine neue version verfügbar und paar minuten später poppt wieder, neue plugins verfügbar! 

und unter allgemeines im rechten fenster in der mitte wo vorhandene plugins steht, ist das kästchen leer - merkwürdig^^


----------



## Okolonko (11. Oktober 2007)

hat beim neu laden sich aufgehangen.
stand fast 90min still^^
ging nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann es sein das das alles einbischen überladen ist?


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2007)

Okolonko schrieb:


> hat beim neu laden sich aufgehangen.
> stand fast 90min still^^
> ging nix mehr
> 
> ...





Wie schon erwähnt, ist unser FTP-Server etwas ausgelastet. Die neue Version holt sich die Daten darum auch alternativ über HTTP-Verbindungen, jedoch benötigt man dazu den neuen BLASCLoader der sich zuvor noch über die FTP-Verbindung aktualisieren muss.


----------



## HerrK (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde es dann einfach morgen nochmal Versuchen...bis sich der erste Anstumr gelegt hat.
Mein Update ist mit ~ 1 KB/s auch irgendwann abgebrochen...der Server steht wohl gerade kurz vor der Explosion! ;D


----------



## Nebenstein (11. Oktober 2007)

Tach, habe ein Problem beim Updaten von BLASC auf die derzeit neueste Version. Verbindung ist recht langsam und hört dann irgendwann auch einfach auf.

Hat evtl. noch jemand dieses Problem?



P.S.: Nein, keine Firewall etc. pp. meine Internetverbindung ist 100%ig i.O.




EDIT: Problem behoben... Server scheinen nur überfüllt gewesen zu sein.


----------



## burninghey (11. Oktober 2007)

Glükwunsch Leute, da habt ihr aber einen tollen Bock geschossen.
Was bringt mir die tolle neue Addon Aktualisierung, wenn man der nicht vertrauen kann? Blauäugig hab ich erstmal alles aktualisert.
Dann nach dem Einloggen, Neue Knöpfe an der Minimap und Addonfehler.
Was war passiert? FuBar hatte sich was neues einfallen lassen. Nicht ganz so tragisch, dafür könnt ihr nichts.
Viel schlimmer allerdings, AtlasLoot nervt mich bei jedem Einloggen das die AtlasVersion nicht mehr passt. Blasc hat meine aktuelle Atlas-Version mit einer alten Version überschrieben.

Super, das kann ich echt nicht gebrauchen.
Wenn ich sowas benutze, dann um mir mein Leben komfortabler zu gestalten und nicht um täglich Zeit mit der Fehlersuche zu verbringen.


----------



## Regnor (11. Oktober 2007)

burninghey schrieb:


> Glükwunsch Leute, da habt ihr aber einen tollen Bock geschossen.
> Was bringt mir die tolle neue Addon Aktualisierung, wenn man der nicht vertrauen kann? Blauäugig hab ich erstmal alles aktualisert.
> Dann nach dem Einloggen, Neue Knöpfe an der Minimap und Addonfehler.
> Was war passiert? FuBar hatte sich was neues einfallen lassen. Nicht ganz so tragisch, dafür könnt ihr nichts.
> ...



BLASC bezieht die Daten direkt von http://wowace.com/, wir speichern die Daten nirgens zwischen.. deshalb sollte es eigentlich garnicht vorkommen können das eine alte Version runtergeladen wird.


----------



## saNjiii (11. Oktober 2007)

jedes Mal wenn ich bei dem Blasc-Programm auf übernehmen oder OK drücke kommt folgende Fehlermeldung

-> "Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 010299FF in Modul  'PWoW.dll'. Lesen von Adresse 37A2FFFC"

Was kann man dagegen machen und was hat diese Meldung zu bedeuten ?


----------



## Regnor (11. Oktober 2007)

saNjiii schrieb:


> jedes Mal wenn ich bei dem Blasc-Programm auf übernehmen oder OK drücke kommt folgende Fehlermeldung
> 
> -> "Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 010299FF in Modul  'PWoW.dll'. Lesen von Adresse 37A2FFFC"
> 
> Was kann man dagegen machen und was hat diese Meldung zu bedeuten ?



Bei einigen Nutzern kommt scheinbar ein Fehler der bei uns und unseren Testern nicht aufgetreten ist. Wir sind zur Zeit dabei diesen Fehler zu lokalisieren und zu beheben. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Für den Fehler:
Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse XXXXXXXX in Modul 'PWoW.dll'. Lesen von Adresse XXXXXXXX 
wurde soeben ein HOTFIX veröffentlicht.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Mastermind (12. Oktober 2007)

Mastermind schrieb:


> moin
> 
> mir sagt blasc alle paar minuten, das neue plugins verfügbar sind, klicke ich auf ja zum aktualisieren, kommt sofort keine neue version verfügbar und paar minuten später poppt wieder, neue plugins verfügbar!
> 
> und unter allgemeines im rechten fenster in der mitte wo vorhandene plugins steht, ist das kästchen leer - merkwürdig^^



so ich zitiere mich einfach mal, weil ich befürchte das der edit verloren geht...

so wie ich das sehe lädt er jetzt das addon-plugin, das auch scheinbar korrekt funktioniert, das news und das wow addon bleiben aber mit dem selben fehler der quote hängen - warum auch immer - er lädt es, nach bestätigen der ja taste das ich die addons laden will, runter, installiert sie auch scheinbar und nach dem neustart kommt wieder, neue addons gefunden...

gibst die plugins sonst auch per hand zum download? hab auf der seite hier nix gefunden diesbezüglich^^


----------



## Okolonko (12. Oktober 2007)

ich hab auch wieder was :-S

ich bekomm nun keine fehler meldung mehr wie eben.
nu sagt er mir das ein unbekannter fehler aufgetreten ist, wenn ich was übertragen will

in mybuffed kann ich meinen charakter nicht weder sehen noch sonst wie was dran rum schrauben

ich kann aber trotzdem meinen charakter unter der charakter liste sehen

aber ich werd nun schlafen gehen..

vieleicht geht es ja morgen wenn ich wach werde


----------



## Xanatandor (12. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Für den Fehler:
> Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse XXXXXXXX in Modul 'PWoW.dll'. Lesen von Adresse XXXXXXXX
> wurde soeben ein HOTFIX veröffentlicht.
> Gruß Matze


Hallo Matze,
das ist schön zu wissen, da ich gestern seit dem automatischen Update genau diesen Fehler beim Starten bekommen. Verräts du uns auch noch, *wo* dieser Hotfix zum Download bereit steht? Denn der automatische Download sagt keine neue Version verfügbar, und auch das nochmalige Deinstallieren, downloaden und neu installieren bringt keine Verbesserung.



Vielen Dank im Voraus und danke für den tollen Service rund um Buffed.de


Ciao,
Xan


----------



## Rankoro (12. Oktober 2007)

Latot schrieb:


> Also die Seiten Allgemeines,Skinverwaltung, Pluginverwaltung,Proxy-Einstellungen funktionieren ganz normal die andern sind einfach nur leer in ihrem Frame. Sehe dann nur unten OK, Abbrechen, Übernehmen.


Habe dasselbe Problem. Bei der ersten Installation, wollte Blasc permanent AddOns installieren weil neue verfügbar seien (nach jedem Aufruf der Konfiguration fehlten alle PlugIns auf einmal), dann hab ich Blasc deinstalliert und siehe da er installiert endlich die PlugIns fehlerfrei. Aber die Reiter wo es dann um den Char geht sind einfach nur weis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## DaChezz (12. Oktober 2007)

Servus,

bei mir gehts bei dem "Loaderpatch" nicht weiter. Vielleicht liegt es an Vista? Naja er sucht halt nach der BlascLoader.exe.part

Woran liegts?


----------



## Dragaron (12. Oktober 2007)

burninghey schrieb:


> Glükwunsch Leute, da habt ihr aber einen tollen Bock geschossen.
> ...
> Blasc hat meine aktuelle Atlas-Version mit einer alten Version überschrieben.



Machmal frag ich mich, wieso "Ihr" nicht alles selber macht! Könnt es wie es aussieht doch besser!

Altas ist KEIN Ace2 Addon - und wir folglich auch nicht durch Buffed aktualisiert!


----------



## Rankoro (12. Oktober 2007)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Machmal frag ich mich, wieso "Ihr" nicht alles selber macht! Könnt es wie es aussieht doch besser!
> 
> Altas ist KEIN Ace2 Addon - und wir folglich auch nicht durch Buffed aktualisiert!


^^ Ja leider kannste da nix machen. Ich ärgere mich auch das es nicht geht, hab aber wenigstens auch den Respekt vor den Programmierern ihnen das Problem zu schildern um es ändern zu lassen. Derweil kann ich Blasc aber nicht nutzen, weil halt für mich keine relevanten Einstellungen möglich sind.

Andere wiederum wollen alles umsonst haben und wenns dann nicht geht, denken sie sie können ihren niedergeistigen Unmut einfach mal so in den Raum stellen, obwohl sie damit niemand helfen. Hauptsache sich entgegen dem Spruch bestätigen:"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...".

Grüße


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> ^^ Ja leider kannste da nix machen. Ich ärgere mich auch das es nicht geht, hab aber wenigstens auch den Respekt vor den Programmierern ihnen das Problem zu schildern um es ändern zu lassen. Derweil kann ich Blasc aber nicht nutzen, weil halt für mich keine relevanten Einstellungen möglich sind.
> 
> Andere wiederum wollen alles umsonst haben und wenns dann nicht geht, denken sie sie können ihren niedergeistigen Unmut einfach mal so in den Raum stellen, obwohl sie damit niemand helfen. Hauptsache sich entgegen dem Spruch bestätigen:"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...".
> 
> Grüße



Du kannst BLASC ja weiterhin normal nutzen. Lediglich der Add-On Updater ist in diesem Fall aktuell nichts für dich dann.


----------



## Crawford (12. Oktober 2007)

DaChezz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bei mir gehts bei dem "Loaderpatch" nicht weiter. Vielleicht liegt es an Vista? Naja er sucht halt nach der BlascLoader.exe.part
> 
> Woran liegts?



_Ich nutze auch Windows Vista (Ultima 64bit)_

Hallo zusammen

Ich konnte leider gestern Abend nicht mehr meinen Beitrag editieren!
Also, als ich den Patch mehrmals wiederholte, dann kam der BlascLoader und es tat sich dann auch nichts mehr! Ich deinstallierte darauf hin den Blasc Client und ladete ihn mir neu runter und das hat nun bei mir, ohne Fehlermeldungen, funktioniert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach Blasc deintallieren und neu installieren!


----------



## Rankoro (12. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Du kannst BLASC ja weiterhin normal nutzen. Lediglich der Add-On Updater ist in diesem Fall aktuell nichts für dich dann.


Regnor, ich würd ja gern ... aber, Blasc kann ich zwar meinem Account zu ordnen, nur kann ich keine einzige Einstellung bzgl. meiner Chars treffen (also so wie es in der Version vorher war, das ich einstellen konnte was übertragen wird, ob Rezepte, Ruf etc.). Sprich ich hab Blasc versucht so nebenbei laufen zu lassen, aber es aktuallisiert nichts am Ende. Also nehm ich an das alle Funktionen erstmal standardmäßig deaktiviert sind.

Und Einstellungen unter WoW-Add-Ons sind bei mir auch nicht vorhanden (besagtes leeres weises Fenster was da erscheint), und nunja außer CT-Raid gäbe es da sowieso nicht viel zu aktualisieren und das kann ich immernoch per Hand machen wenns sein muß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Weil ich nutz davon eh nur die Koords, den Rest brauch ich "noch" nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Regnor, ich würd ja gern ... aber, Blasc kann ich zwar meinem Account zu ordnen, nur kann ich keine einzige Einstellung bzgl. meiner Chars treffen (also so wie es in der Version vorher war, das ich einstellen konnte was übertragen wird, ob Rezepte, Ruf etc.). Sprich ich hab Blasc versucht so nebenbei laufen zu lassen, aber es aktuallisiert nichts am Ende. Also nehm ich an das alle Funktionen erstmal standardmäßig deaktiviert sind.
> 
> Und Einstellungen unter WoW-Add-Ons sind bei mir auch nicht vorhanden (besagtes leeres weises Fenster was da erscheint), und nunja außer CT-Raid gäbe es da sowieso nicht viel zu aktualisieren und das kann ich immernoch per Hand machen wenns sein muß.
> 
> ...



ahh, okay.. das du das problem mit dem weißen fenster hast war mir eben entfallen.. sorry.. 
da hast du natürlich recht. 
an dem Problem mit dem weißen fenster arbeiten wir zur zeit dran.


----------



## Dragaron (12. Oktober 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> ...und nunja außer CT-Raid gäbe es da sowieso nicht viel zu aktualisieren und das kann ich immernoch per Hand machen wenns sein muß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nunja, und CT-Raid ist auch gar Kein Ace-Addon^^ Wird also eh nicht aktualisiert^^


----------



## Krobos (12. Oktober 2007)

Seit des Updates heute bekomme ich, wenn ich mit ALT + TAB zwischen meinen Programmen wechsle, immer den BLASC V2.0 DEBUG TEST SCREEN angezeigt. Wenn ich ihn auswähle kommt allerdings kein Fenster.

Ist das so gewollt und bleibt das so? Nervt nen bißchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talasek (12. Oktober 2007)

Dumem Frage, wo fin dich das autoupdate plugin? In meinem Blasc Client steht nur das ich es auf buffed.de laden kann, aber dort gibt es keinen Verweis? Wäre ganz nett von der Blasc2 download Steie einen Link mit erklärung zum Plugin zu setzen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Oktober 2007)

Talasek schrieb:


> Dumem Frage, wo fin dich das autoupdate plugin? In meinem Blasc Client steht nur das ich es auf buffed.de laden kann, aber dort gibt es keinen Verweis? Wäre ganz nett von der Blasc2 download Steie einen Link mit erklärung zum Plugin zu setzen. Vielen Dank



Normal sollte es reichen, wenn man das Ding ankreuzt und auf OK klickt. Dann wirds automatisch gezogen.


@Regnor, gibts was neues wegen dem weissen Bildschirm? *g*


----------



## Xmasman (13. Oktober 2007)

Hab auch das Problem, dass die Bereiche Newsfeeds, World of Warcraft und WoW-Add-ons bei mir nichts angezeigt wird.
Auch nach Neuinstallation gab es leider keine Veränderung


----------



## DaChezz (13. Oktober 2007)

Kann BLASC jetzt gar nicht mehr starten. Bitte fixt es für Vista-Nutzer


----------



## Mastermind (13. Oktober 2007)

Xmasman schrieb:


> Hab auch das Problem, dass die Bereiche Newsfeeds, World of Warcraft und WoW-Add-ons bei mir nichts angezeigt wird.
> Auch nach Neuinstallation gab es leider keine Veränderung




ich hab hier im thread ja auch schon mehrmals gesagt das ich das gleiche problem habe!

wobei mittlerweile das addonplugin installiert ist, das wow und das news aber weiterhin rumzickt^^

schade das sich niemand dazu kurz äußert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern mit einem Mitarbeiter von Buffed geschrieben! Sie arbeiten mit hochdruck dran!
Es ist jedoch sehr schwer den Fehler nachzuvollziehen - denn bei ihnen taucht er nicht auf!


----------



## pbrk (13. Oktober 2007)

Hab gerade Blasc2 installiert und als ich fertig war wollt ich es konfigurieren dort hat er erst mal alle einstellungen genommen hat aber fehlermeldung bei übernehmen und ok button drücken gebracht danach hab ich ihn beendet und wollt ihn neustarten das ging garnicht mehr und er brachte folgende fehler meldung als bericht der zur MS gesendet werden soll weis ja nicht ob euch das was hilft:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="BLASC.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="Loaderpatch.exe" SIZE="420352" CHECKSUM="0x7DC698B7" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="BLASCLoader.exe" SIZE="1368064" CHECKSUM="0xD3047997" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.2" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.2" PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="BLASC" COMPANY_NAME="Computec Media AG" PRODUCT_NAME="BLASC - BLACK-LEGION Advanced Statistics Crawler" FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.2" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="BlascLoader.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="Blasc" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Computec Media AG" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.2" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.2" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Englisch (USA) [0x409]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="uninstaller.exe" SIZE="522752" CHECKSUM="0xD99387BF" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="Computec Media AG" PRODUCT_NAME="BLASC 2" FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="" INTERNAL_NAME="Uninstall.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="borlndmm.dll" SIZE="29696" CHECKSUM="0x74C36F1F" BIN_FILE_VERSION="10.0.2288.42451" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="10.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="10.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Borland Memory Manager" COMPANY_NAME="Borland Software Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Borland Memory Manager" FILE_VERSION="10.0.2288.42451" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Borlndmm.Dll" INTERNAL_NAME="Borlndmm" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 1996,2006 Borland Software Corporation" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x10004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xE62B" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="10.0.2288.42451" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="10.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="04/08/2006 07:05:37" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/08/2006 07:05:37" VER_LANGUAGE="Englisch (USA) [0x409]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="BLASC.exe" SIZE="2123264" CHECKSUM="0x9B564D6F" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.2.4.195" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.2.4.195" PRODUCT_VERSION="2.2.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="Computec Media AG" PRODUCT_NAME="BLASC 2.2" FILE_VERSION="2.2.4.195" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Blasc.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="BLASC 2" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Computec Media AG" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.2.4.195" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.2.4.195" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="PlugIns\PWoW.dll" SIZE="1475072" CHECKSUM="0x8221AB50" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.3" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.3" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="" PRODUCT_NAME="" FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.3" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="" INTERNAL_NAME="" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.3" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.3" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="PlugIns\PNews.dll" SIZE="1554944" CHECKSUM="0x8F38F772" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.4" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.4" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="" PRODUCT_NAME="" FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.4" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="" INTERNAL_NAME="" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.4" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.4" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="PlugIns\PWoWAddOns.dll" SIZE="1928192" CHECKSUM="0x48474EB1" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.5" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.5" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="" PRODUCT_NAME="" FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.5" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="" INTERNAL_NAME="" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.5" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.5" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="1058304" CHECKSUM="0xE7152EFA" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Client-DLL für Windows NT-Basis-API" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Betriebssystem Microsoft® Windows®" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.070416-1301)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x111ABF" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:53:05" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:53:05" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="1058304" CHECKSUM="0xE7152EFA" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Client-DLL für Windows NT-Basis-API" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Betriebssystem Microsoft® Windows®" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.070416-1301)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x111ABF" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:53:05" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:53:05" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>


hab jetzt schon an blasc aus 3 verschiedenen quellen installiert und es funzt immer noch nich und immer die selbe fehler meldung


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2007)

pbrk schrieb:


> hab jetzt schon an blasc aus 3 verschiedenen quellen installiert und es funzt immer noch nich und immer die selbe fehler meldung



Aus drei verschiedenen Quellen? Wenn eine der Quellen nicht unsere Webseite ist, kannst du uns dann bitte mitteilen woher die dritte Quelle stammt?


----------



## pbrk (13. Oktober 2007)

hab nochmal nachgeschaut gehen doch alle auf den downloader wow.buffed.de zurück sind aber bloss von anderen seiten verlinkt


----------



## Dragonheart213 (13. Oktober 2007)

Edit sagt das Problem sei gelöst.


----------



## Regnor (15. Oktober 2007)

Statusmeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Servus, also das Problem mit dem "weißem Bildschirm" d.h. dem weißen Einstellungsbereich ist gefunden! 
Es wird heute im laufe des Tages ein Update geben. 

Gruß Regnor


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Fehler kommt seit dem neusten Update immer!


----------



## Regnor (15. Oktober 2007)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Fehler kommt seit dem neusten Update immer!



Hallo DarkSaph, kannst du mir bitte mal deine config.xml zuschicken an regnor@buffed.de? Diese Datei findest du in deinem BLASC\Configs Verzeichnis. Bitte schreib auch in die Mail wann genau der Fehler auftritt.

Gruß Matze


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Oktober 2007)

Okay, ich hab die Mail gerade abgeschickt!


----------



## Avalanche (15. Oktober 2007)

Als heute das neueste Update des Blasc-Clients installiert werden sollte, blieb der BLASC-Loader bei der Überprüfung der "BLASCrafter.toc" hängen. Was soll ich da machen?


----------



## Regnor (15. Oktober 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Als heute das neueste Update des Blasc-Clients installiert werden sollte, blieb der BLASC-Loader bei der Überprüfung der "BLASCrafter.toc" hängen. Was soll ich da machen?



Versuch bitte das neue Update nocheinmal zu installieren. Wenn das auch nicht funktioniert schreib hier bitte nochmal rein.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Rankoro (15. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Statusmeldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gelesen, zur Kenntnis genommen, Update durchgeführt und ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt funzt es alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mußte schmunzeln wo ich die Update-Notiz gelesen hatte. Ein Problem mit Mehrfachbildschirmbetrieb wurde behoben, so oder so ähnlich. Fühl mich da irgendwie mit meinen 2 Monis angesprochen. Hatte mich bei dem ersten Update (wo die weisen Fenster zum Teil waren) schon gewundert warum sich Blasc auf meinem sekundären und nicht mehr auf dem primären Monitor öffnet. Vll. hat das ja was damit zu tun.

Ansonsten Grüße und Danke das es jetzt funzt.


----------



## Avalanche (15. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Versuch bitte das neue Update nocheinmal zu installieren. Wenn das auch nicht funktioniert schreib hier bitte nochmal rein.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Bleibt bei diesem Problem, komme nicht über die Überprüfung der "BLASCrafter.toc".


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (15. Oktober 2007)

also autoupdate hat geklappt aber beim letzten update vorhin kam "Unbekannter Fehler" als ich die einstellungen mit klick auf Ok geschlossen habe. bisher scheint aber alles zu funktionieren.

eine genauere Fehlermeldung wäre aber bestimmt hilfreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (16. Oktober 2007)

Als ihc heute den Rechner gestartet habe und das Update wieder ausgeführt wurde, ist der Blascloader diesmal bei 

"Datei BLASCrafterRecipes.lua" hängengeblieben und hat nicht mehr weitergemacht...


----------



## Regnor (16. Oktober 2007)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> also autoupdate hat geklappt aber beim letzten update vorhin kam "Unbekannter Fehler" als ich die einstellungen mit klick auf Ok geschlossen habe. bisher scheint aber alles zu funktionieren.
> 
> eine genauere Fehlermeldung wäre aber bestimmt hilfreich.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bl4ckSh33p,
der genaue Fehler steht in der Datei Main.log im Verzeichnis BLASC\Logs. Eventuell kannst du den Fehler hier ja  mal posten.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## pbrk (16. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> ... der genaue Fehler steht in der Datei Main.log im Verzeichnis BLASC\Logs. Eventuell kannst du den Fehler hier ja  mal posten ...




Also hab auch so ein fehler wie er schon zuvor beschrieben wurde und er bringt in der main log folgenden eintrag:

16.10.2007 20:00:39;Hinweis;StartTimer ausgeführt

16.10.2007 20:00:39;Fehler; - Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </Chars> but </> found (EJvSimpleXMLError)

16.10.2007 20:00:39;Fehler;ShowNotificationPanel  - '' ist kein gültiger Integerwert (EConvertError)


Gruß PBRk wäre cool wen das hilft sitz schon seit 2 wochen da und es will nie funzen


----------



## Konradio (16. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir steht immer bei der installation nach kurzer zeit das das update abgeschlossen ist.... dann muss ich beenden und....naja das update ist da nur blasc nicht^^ ich hatte blasc vorher nicht und jetzt updated es immer nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach ich da was falsch?

PS: "datei PWoWAddOns.dll wird überprüft" ist das letzte was er macht wenn ich beenden soll.......


----------



## Thufahzt (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe unter Windows Vista beim neuen Blasc folgenden *Fehler bei den Newsfeeds*:
Wenn ich einen *Newsfeed umbenennen* möchte, erscheint *nach jedem eingetippten Buchstaben ein Fenster mit Ok-Bestätigung*, dennoch *ändert sich der Name des Newsfeeds* nach vollendeter Tipp- und Klickorgie *nicht* sondern bleibt beim alten und es ist ziemlich lästig zehn "neuer Newsfeed" zu haben.

Ansonsten finde ich euer Blasc 2.2 echt spitze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ThX dafür.

MfG
Thufahzt


----------



## Stanzilla (17. Oktober 2007)

Habe das selbe problem, logs siehe anhang.

P.S.: Bitte .7z Anhänge im Forum erlauben.


----------



## fortuneNext (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
habe folgende Probleme mit Addons:
Sie treten auf, seit Blasc das erste mal ein Update vollführt hat. Vorher lief immer alles einwandfrei!

-Pitbull hat keine Portraitframes mehr
-Buffalo spammt im raid jetzt Error messages
-Cartographer zeigt beim Einloggen jetzt einen Fehler
-Pitbull und Buffalo sind im AddOns Menü plötzlich in ganz viele Kathegorien unterteilt, statt dass sie wie früher als 1 Addon angezeigt wurden

Ist das wirklich die Schuld von Blasc? :O


----------



## Caleb_KdL (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe da noch ein kleines Problem mit der Login-Überprüfung des Blacs-Client. Trotz korrekter Eingabe von Login-Name und Passwort kommt immer "Nutzername oder Passwort falsch". Die Profile der Chars werden anscheinend aber richtig übertragen und die Addons ohne Probleme aktualisiert.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung zu dem Problem?

MfG

Caleb


----------



## Konradio (18. Oktober 2007)

Need help  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

Konradio schrieb:


> Need help
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo Konradio, hast du versucht BLASC mit der aktuellen Version ( vom 17.10.07)  mal neu zu installieren?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Konradio (18. Oktober 2007)

Ja gerade nur mit der und hab auch schon versucht alle möglichen plugins nicht zu installieren obs dann geht aber bleibt immer beim überprüfen von irgendeiner datei. dann sagts dass das update beendet ist.... hat dann höchstens 10% erledigt am balken zu schätzen....

PS: unten sind 3 balken fertig und bei dem oberen ladebalken fehlen noch ein paar


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

Konradio schrieb:


> Ja gerade nur mit der und hab auch schon versucht alle möglichen plugins nicht zu installieren obs dann geht aber bleibt immer beim überprüfen von irgendeiner datei. dann sagts dass das update beendet ist.... hat dann höchstens 10% erledigt am balken zu schätzen....
> 
> PS: unten sind 3 balken fertig und bei dem oberen ladebalken fehlen noch ein paar



öhmm, kannst du davon mal n screenshot machen und hier posten?


----------



## Konradio (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin^^ 
wie kann ich hier einen screenshot reinbasteln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## planlos300 (18. Oktober 2007)

also ich bekomm hier ne kriese ich habe versucht blasc update drauf zu machen was aber nicht möglich war also hab ich blasc 2.0 runtergehauen blasc 2.2 neu runtergeladen und versucht drauf zu machen funzt aber alles nicht hat jemand tipps?


----------



## Konradio (18. Oktober 2007)

Menno.... will blasc^^
Ich bin leider immer noch zu blöd hiernen screen zu posten^^
Ich versuchs noch ne runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (18. Oktober 2007)

Klappt immernoch nicht.... bin zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2007)

Lad das Bild auf deinen Webspace/Server whatever und verlinks mit dem BBCODE-Tag für Bilder.. also


```
[img]http://irgendwas/bild.XXX[/img]
```

Ansonsten nutzt du unterhalb des Formulars, in dem du deine Nachricht hier im Forum verfasst, das Feld "Dein verbleibender Gesamtspeicherplatz" .. klickst auf "Durchsuchen" ..wählst das entsprechende Bild von deiner Festplatte und lädst es beim Speichern der Nachricht automatisch hoch. Es wird dann in deinen Beitrag eingefügt.


----------



## Konradio (18. Oktober 2007)

Das wird jetzt mal probiert:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (18. Oktober 2007)

wow zwar über umwege (foto gemacht^^)
aber es hat geklappt....
hoffe es ist genug zu sehn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ionar (19. Oktober 2007)

Joa...soweit war ich auch schon, nur bekomme ich immer die Meldung, dass mein Benutzername/Passwort falsch wäre.


----------



## Konradio (19. Oktober 2007)

Aber wieso hört das da auf?
Find ich komisch


----------



## Konradio (20. Oktober 2007)

hmm jetz hab ich mich soooo abgemüht nen screen zu posten und jetzt kommt nix mehr....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber könnte das sein das blasc denkt ich hätte schon blasc auf meim pc? is aber auf jeden fall nicht so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (20. Oktober 2007)

keine Add-On's bei mir aufgelistet

-Blasc auf 2.2 Upgedatete
-Pluginverwaltung WoW-Ace Plugin,häckchen gesetzt
-WoW AddOn's Paktette (0)
. Instalierte (0)
. Nicht Instalierte (0)

wo liegt nun mein Problem ?


----------



## Ionar (21. Oktober 2007)

Warum bekomme ich trotz richtiger Pfadangabe diese Fehlermeldung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaujaro (21. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich PiGrimar nur anschließen, dass gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Kann es daran liegen das ich WoW nicjt installiert habe sondern aus dem Ordner heraus starte)


----------



## Elec (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich bekomme Blasc 2.2 überhaupt nicht zum Laufen: "Blasc 2.2 funktioniert nicht mehr".

Windows Vista, alte Version vorher deinstalliert.
Alles versucht, Rechner Neustart, alle alten Blasc-Dateien zB im Wow-Addon-Verzeichnis und WTF manuell gelöscht und nun insgesamt 5 x neu installiert und wieder deinstalliert. Es geht einfach nicht.

Die Installation läuft ohne jegliche Fehlermeldungen jeweils bis zum Ende durch.

Woran kann's liegen?

UPDATE: Nachdem ich nochmals ALLE alten Dateien manuell gelöscht hatte, ging es nun.Offensichtlich hatte ich da vorher noch was übersehen.

Gruß,

Elec


----------



## Konradio (22. Oktober 2007)

Naja dann warte ich eben bis zum nächsten mal alle-computer-daten-löschen-und-neu-machen...(fachwort : vergessen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crawford (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen

diesen Fehler bekomme ich, wenn ich Blasc starten möchte:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	BLASC.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	2.2.5.200
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	2a425e19
  Fehlermodulname:	kernel32.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	6.0.6000.16386
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4549be94
  Ausnahmecode:	0eedfade
  Ausnahmeoffset:	00023843

Ich habe Blasc deinstalliert und wieder installiert, aber es hat nichts geholfen! Die Updates laufen kompl. durch, ohne Probleme!


----------



## derinderinderin (24. Oktober 2007)

Elec schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Blasc 2.2 überhaupt nicht zum Laufen: "Blasc 2.2 funktioniert nicht mehr".
> 
> Windows Vista, alte Version vorher deinstalliert.
> Alles versucht, Rechner Neustart, alle alten Blasc-Dateien zB im Wow-Addon-Verzeichnis und WTF manuell gelöscht und nun insgesamt 5 x neu installiert und wieder deinstalliert. Es geht einfach nicht.
> ...



F: BLASC 2 startet nicht unter Windows VISTA/lässt sich nicht installieren. (neu)
A: Installiert BLASC2 in einen anderen Pfad als c:\programme\ und setz auf diesem Pfad die Rechte auf Jeder/Vollzugriff. Die Installation sollte mit Ausführen als .. über das Kontextmenü erfolgen. Dann sollte BLASC auch mit eingeschalteter User-Account-Control funktionieren.


----------



## Konradio (24. Oktober 2007)

> A: Installiert BLASC2 in einen anderen Pfad als c:\programme\ und setz auf diesem Pfad die Rechte auf Jeder/Vollzugriff. Die Installation sollte mit Ausführen als .. über das Kontextmenü erfolgen. Dann sollte BLASC auch mit eingeschalteter User-Account-Control funktionieren.


Perfekt!!! Hat geklappt!
Edit: Danke^^


----------



## Wüschel1 (26. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Für den Fehler:
> Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse XXXXXXXX in Modul 'PWoW.dll'. Lesen von Adresse XXXXXXXX
> wurde soeben ein HOTFIX veröffentlicht.
> 
> Gruß Matze



ich hab das problem und ich ich kann den blasc crafter auch nich deinstalieren und der beitrag hilft mir nich weiter

pls hilfe ich kann nich mit toten programmen leben

meine genaue fehlermeldung ist folgende:
"BLASC ERROR:Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 004693DE in Modul BLASC.exe .
Lesen von Adresse 00000358"


----------



## Wüschel1 (27. Oktober 2007)

okay hat grad den nen neues update geladen und funst.

thx buffed


----------

